# Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

*Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich habe etwas Ärger mit dem Onlineshop Mindfactory gehabt und möchte mal eure Meinung dazu haben, ob ich richtig liege in meiner Denkweise oder ob ich Müll erzähle 

Folgendes hat sich zugetragen: 
Mein alter Monitor ist in die Grütze gegangen und ich brauchte schleunigst einen neuen (Ohne PC geht ja garnicht )
Ich habe mir also bei Mindfactory den Liyama Pro Lite E2773 HDS bestellt. Als ich nun die Versand Option wählen sollte habe ich mich für DHL 24 Stunden Express entschieden. Ich habe an einem Donnerstag Abend bestellt und wollte den Monitor noch vor dem Wochenende haben. 

Bei DHL 24 Stunden Express steht folgender zusatz: Für Kunden, die es besonders eilig haben, bietet die Mindfactory AG in  Zusammenarbeit mit DHL den "24-Stunden-Express"-Service an. Wenn Sie *Montag - Freitag bis 16.00 Uhr* bei uns bestellen und die Ware komplett ab Lager lieferbar ist, erhalten Sie die Ware am *nächsten Werktag (Mo-Fr) bis spätestens 12.00 Uhr*. Für später eingehende Aufträge kann dies nicht garantiert werden.

Ich habe den Monitor Donnerstag nach 16 Uhr bestellt und wenn ich von dem was Mindfactory sagt ausgehe würde ich den Monitor zwar nicht vor 12 Uhr bekommen aber trotzdem innerhalb von 24 Stunden denn dafür bezahle ich doch schließlich auch 30,-€. 
Fakt ist, aus bezahlten 24 Stunden wurden dann mal eben 4 Tage sprich Montag Abend kam der Monitor endlich. Ich finde es müsste dann ein Zusatz bei Mindfactory stehen dass eine Bestellung nach 16 Uhr länger als 24 Stunden braucht. Fair hätte ich gefunden wenn Mindfactory mir das mitgeteilt hätte und ich den normalen Versand für 11,-€ hätte nehmen können, Mindfactory hat allerdings nichts gesagt und ich habe 19,-€ Versand zuviel gezahlt für nichts.

Wie seht Ihr das? Hätte mir klar sein müssen dass eine Bestellung nach 16 Uhr dann länger als 24 Stunden braucht? Oder liegt der Fehler bei Mindfactory und deren schlechte Information? 
Gut jetzt weiß ich es ja für das nächste mal 

Freundliche Grüße
Dennis

P.S. Ich weiß nicht wohin das Thema sonst gehören könnte, in dem Forum zum Thema Onlineshops kann ich keine Threads eröffnen. Wenn es stört bitte verschieben. Vielen Dank


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Das mit dem 24 Stunden Versand ist doch wenn du vor 16 Uhr bestellst, aber 4 Tage sollte das dann nun auch nicht dauern. Hab noch nie mit 24Std Versand bestellt, was zahlst du da drauf?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wenn Du ihn Donnerstag nach 16h bestellst, muss er Freitag rausgeschickt werden. Falls Samstag keine Zustellung erfolgt (weil DHL den Express Service nur von Montag bis Freitag anbietet), ist der Zustelltermin mit Montag schon korrekt.

Weitere Fragen kann Dir sicherlich der mindfactory-Staff hier im Forum beantworten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67343-atholon.html


----------



## Ashton (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

War die Ware denn *lagernd >5 Stück*, wenn nicht hast du deine Erklärung.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

die sache ist doch wenn du per nachnahme bezahlt hättest währe schon de packet freitag bei dier gewesen .

weil DHL bekommt auch noch extra geld 2 euro da ist Dhl ziemlich schnell unterwegs .

der shop will sein geld haben + dhl bei nachnahme sind die sehr schnell unterwegs .

diese express versand von dier totall überflüssig  .


----------



## fctriesel (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Du hättest besser lesen sollen.
Donnerstag vor 16 Uhr bestellt kommt die Liederung am nächsten Werktag, in deinem Fall der Freitag. Bei Bestellung nach 16 Uhr kann dies nicht garantiert werden, also mußt du mit einem Tag später rechnen. Und da die Werktage dort Mo-Fr eingegrenzt wurden ist ein Werktag später als Freitag was? Richtig, der Montag.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

ziemlich ärgerlich, 19€ für nix


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hab ich mich jetzt so beschissen ausgedrückt oder warum versteht keiner was ich wollte?

Nochmal

 Ich finde es müsste dann ein Zusatz bei Mindfactory stehen dass eine Bestellung nach 16 Uhr länger als 24 Stunden braucht.

Seh ich das falsch???


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hast du doch selber geschrieben mit Mo-Fr bis 16 Uhr, das sollte doch schon alles sagen. Und alles nach 16 Uhr zählt dann nicht mehr zum 24Std Versand


----------



## fctriesel (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



DennisHH schrieb:


> Hab ich mich jetzt so beschissen ausgedrückt oder warum versteht keiner was ich wollte?
> 
> Nochmal
> 
> ...


Steht doch da: Wenn Sie Montag - Freitag bis 16.00 Uhr bei uns bestellen und die Ware komplett ab Lager lieferbar ist, erhalten Sie die Ware am nächsten Werktag (Mo-Fr) bis spätestens 12.00 Uhr. *Für später eingehende Aufträge kann dies nicht garantiert werden.*

Oder meintest du ernsthaft dann bekommst du dein Paket erst um 13 Uhr?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



> Für Kunden, die es besonders eilig haben, bietet die Mindfactory AG in Zusammenarbeit mit DHL den "24-Stunden-Express"-Service an. Wenn Sie Montag - Freitag bis 16.00 Uhr bei uns bestellen und die Ware komplett ab Lager lieferbar ist, erhalten Sie die Ware am nächsten Werktag (Mo-Fr) bis spätestens 12.00 Uhr.* Für später eingehende Aufträge kann dies nicht garantiert werden.* Die Versandkosten bei Express-Versand betragen € 29,99*, inkl. 19% UST.



^this


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Die hatten bis 16.00 stehen, und wenn es später ist dann dann Fahrer schon längst Hackengas gegeben. Demnach ging die Fuhre erst am Freitag raus, und Samstags wurde wohl nichts zugestellt. Dumm gelaufen, was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## Atholon (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hallo DenisHH,

bitte geben Sie mir mal eine Vorgangsnummer mit auf dem Weg - dann kann ich mir das gerne einmal anschauen.


----------



## Maurer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hallo DenisHH,
meiner Meinung nach hätte dir nach folgendem Absatz:


> Bei DHL 24 Stunden Express steht folgender zusatz: Für Kunden, die es  besonders eilig haben, bietet die Mindfactory AG in  Zusammenarbeit mit  DHL den "24-Stunden-Express"-Service an. Wenn Sie *Montag - Freitag bis 16.00 Uhr* bei uns bestellen und die Ware komplett ab Lager lieferbar ist, erhalten Sie die Ware am *nächsten Werktag (Mo-Fr) bis spätestens 12.00 Uhr*. *Für später eingehende Aufträge kann dies nicht garantiert werden.*


,
insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit dem letzten Satz klar sein müssen, dass du dein Paket vermutlich erst Montag erhalten wirst. Ich kann dein Missmut verstehen, aber es war einfach ne 50/50 Chance ob es Samstag oder Montag kommen wird.

Also beim nächsten mal aufmerksamer lesen und noch einen zweiten fragen, ob du das auch richtig interpretiert hast.

LG

der Maurer


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

In diesem Fall kann MF nichts dafür.
Es handelt sich einfach um ein Missverständnis, da du gedacht hast das es dann halt nach 12 Uhr ankommt.
Aber das wäre dann ja auch keine 24Std. Denn von 16Uhr bis 12 Uhr drauf sind ja keine 24mehr und der Paketdienst fährt
ja morgens/Vormittags die Tour. Hätte sogar sein können,
das du ohne 24Std. Lieferung die Ware am Sa bekommen hättest sofern die bei euch Sa austeilen.
Das fällt dann leider unter der Rubrik dumm gelaufen.

Ach dein Thread wurde nach 16 Uhr erstellt du weißt ja das du jetzt bis Montag vom Forum auf Antwort warten musst


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich gebe zu man hätte es sich schon denken können, trotzdem bleibe ich dabei dass die Information dort noch bei stehen sollte. Desweiteren finde ich hätte Mindfactory so Fair sein können und mich daraufhinweisen können als sie meine Bestellung bearbeitet haben. Oder seht Ihr das anders?


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Die Bestellungen werden automatisch im System weitergeleitet. Außerdem ist es uns unmöglich jede Bestellung auf alle Eventualitäten zu prüfen 

Aber wie gesagt... Vorgangsnummer an mich senden und ich schau mir den Vorgang noch einmal genau an.


----------



## Zwergentöter (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Jep ich sehe das auch so wie die Anderen.

Donnerstag nach 16:00 Uhr ist gleich Freitag vor 16:00 Uhr.
Also Freitag Versandtag und Montag folgt die Anlieferung, wie Softy schon auf die Werktage hingewiesen hat.

Da hättest du normal bestellen können, den DHL liefert meistens zwischen 24-48 Stunden an.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Dann hätte er Montags vor 12 kommen müssen. 
Laut TE kam er aber erst abends, deswegen stimmt da etwas nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Dann hätte er Montags vor 12 kommen müssen.
> Laut TE kam er aber erst abends, deswegen stimmt da etwas nicht.



Es gibt auch höhere Gewalt, großes Lieferaufkommen, Ausfall von Fahrern usw. Um es genau heraus zu bekommen müßte man die Tour zurück verfolgen


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gibt auch höhere Gewalt, großes Lieferaufkommen, Ausfall von Fahrern usw. Um es genau heraus zu bekommen müßte man die Tour zurück verfolgen



Das würde den Rahmen sprengen  
Ich hab ja aus meinem Fehler gelernt ^^


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

*fühlt sich ignoriert*


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

@Atholon Ich glaube er hat eingesehen, dass der Fehler nicht bei Mindfactory lag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Mein Alpenföhn K2 ist noch nicht angekommen. 
Mal sehen, obs am Montag was wird.


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> @Atholon Ich glaube er hat eingesehen, dass der Fehler nicht bei Mindfactory lag.


 
Ich hab nu die ersehnte PN bekommen 

Auch wenn der Fehler kundenseitig liegen amg, so wollen wir jeder Beschwerde auf den Grund gehen - überall können sich Fehler verstecken 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Alpenföhn K2 ist noch nicht angekommen.
> Mal sehen, obs am Montag was wird.


 
Ist der schon unterwegs? Kann ich auch hier helfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Atholon schrieb:


> Ist der schon unterwegs? Kann ich auch hier helfen?


 
Nö, ich glaube nicht, ich hatte ja per Vorkasse bestellt, wegen Midnight Shopping und das dauert halt immer etwas, bis die Bank sich mal bemüht das Geld zu überweisen.
Ich denke, dass er Montag oder so bei euch rausgehen wird.
Falls er Ende kommender Woche noch nicht da ist, melde ich mich noch mal bei dir.

Aber lieferbar ist der K2 doch noch, oder?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich hab ihn schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn schon


 
Jop, hast du gesagt, ich muss noch warten. 

Wo bleibt eigentlich dein Review?
Da kannst du auch gut zeigen, wie man die Lüfter nicht befestigen sollte.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Eins muss man aber ja sagen, anscheinend (das letzte mal das ich bei MF bestellt habe ist zugegebenermaßen etwas her) ist aber der Service von MF
wirklich gut, wenn man Ansprechpartner hier im Forum hat die sich an einem SA Nachmittags mit unsere Probleme beschäftigt.
Top


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ja freu dich Softy   

Ich hab noch kein Netzteil, boa wenn da irgendein Teil spackt, oder der PC nicht funktioniert, dann tick ich innerlich aus, das merkt man dann spätestens wenn mir Blut aus der Nase tropft 


@Sonntagsfahrer: Der Support von Mindfactory ist super , die Mitarbeiter melden sich innerhalb einer viertel Stunde auf Mails, Atholon kapiert zwar nicht auf Anhieb was gemeint ist aber egal *nichts für ungut *, ist sehr höflich und bemüht sich individuell um jeden Kunden, also das nenne ich bis jetzt vorbildlich, hoffentlich bestätigt sich das wenn ich am Dienstag mein neues NT hab 


Und Atholon ist glaub ich der einzige, der die Namen von uns kennt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> das merkt man dann spätestens wenn mir Blut aus der Nase tropft


 
Das kann aber auch vom Koksen kommen.


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Nein sowas mach ich nicht, spritzen ist viel angenehmer


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Die Nasennebenhöhlen kann man sich richten lassen, zerstochene Venen sehen immer blöd aus. 
Lass dir doch einen Zugang legen.


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Na toll er nimmts auch noch ernst, jetzt bin ich die Highway Gazelle, oder es heißt die Gazelle wurde vom Krokodil gefressen, das ist ein übeles Zeug, hast du den Bericht auf ZDF darüber gesehen, ÜBEL!!!!!!!!
Also Kinder Drogen nix gut!!!!!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja freu dich Softy
> 
> Ich hab noch kein Netzteil, boa wenn da irgendein Teil spackt, oder der PC nicht funktioniert, dann tick ich innerlich aus, das merkt man dann spätestens wenn mir Blut aus der Nase tropft
> 
> ...


 

Ich hoffe für dich das Atholon jetzt nicht nebenbei bei MF noch im Lager Arbeitet sonst wird das für dich Dienstag nichts mit deinem neuen NT


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Atholon kapiert zwar nicht auf Anhieb was gemeint ist aber egal *nichts für ungut *, ist sehr höflich und bemüht sich individuell um jeden Kunden, also das nenne ich bis jetzt vorbildlich, hoffentlich bestätigt sich das wenn ich am Dienstag mein neues NT hab



Jetzt würde ich aber ganz genau hinschauen, ob nicht wieder irgendwelche Flüssigkeiten aus dem Netzteil tropfen


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich meinte das als Kompliment!!!! Er hat nur etwas nicht kapiert, ein bisschen Spaß muss auch sein, ich hoffe er versteht das!
Also ich bin bisher mit MF zufrieden!


Ich schreib ihm auch eine dicke fette Lobeshymne auf seine Pinnwand wenn ich mein A450 in den Händen halte und der PC funktioniert


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ich glaube nicht, ich hatte ja per Vorkasse bestellt, wegen Midnight Shopping und das dauert halt immer etwas, bis die Bank sich mal bemüht das Geld zu überweisen.
> Ich denke, dass er Montag oder so bei euch rausgehen wird.
> Falls er Ende kommender Woche noch nicht da ist, melde ich mich noch mal bei dir.
> 
> Aber lieferbar ist der K2 doch noch, oder?


 
Wie gesagt... mit einer Vorgangsnummer kann ich direkt für den Vorgang antworten..... aber in dem Fall auch erst ab Montag wieder 



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Eins muss man aber ja sagen, anscheinend (das letzte mal das ich bei MF bestellt habe ist zugegebenermaßen etwas her) ist aber der Service von MF
> wirklich gut, wenn man Ansprechpartner hier im Forum hat die sich an einem SA Nachmittags mit unsere Probleme beschäftigt.
> Top


 Wir arbeiten stehts an unserem Service - manchmal in die falsche Richtung und manchmal in die richtige Richtung. Wichtig ist halt, dass man seine Fehler erkennt, ausbessert und in Erinnerung behält 



Gazelle schrieb:


> ...
> @Sonntagsfahrer: Der Support von Mindfactory ist super , die Mitarbeiter melden sich innerhalb einer viertel Stunde auf Mails, Atholon kapiert zwar nicht auf Anhieb was gemeint ist aber egal *nichts für ungut *, ist sehr höflich und bemüht sich individuell um jeden Kunden, also das nenne ich bis jetzt vorbildlich, hoffentlich bestätigt sich das wenn ich am Dienstag mein neues NT hab
> 
> 
> Und Atholon ist glaub ich der einzige, der die Namen von uns kennt


 
Das liegt manchmal auch an der Fragestellung 
Hauptsache wir bekommen das Netzteil schnell wieder raus...aber da bin ich recht zuversichtlich
Ich lese im übrigen so viele Namen jeden Tag - merken kann ich mir da kaum etwas. 
Außerdem bin auch ich noch ein Online-Zocker, der mit Nicknames eh meist besser was anfangen kann als mit Real-Namen

Edit:

Und im Spaß verstehen bin ich im übrigen ein ganz Großer


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Kann man euch eigentlich auch in WHV besuchen? Da meine Freundin wie war noch mal Ihr Nickname  aus Varel kommt, liegt das ja förmlich vor der Haustür.
Kommst du somit auch aus dem Norden oder seid ihr Outgesourced?


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich selbst wohne in der Nähe von Varel...daher ist es nicht an eine Fremdfirma abgegeben. Ich bin mit diesem Nick ebenfalls im Mindfactory-Forum unterwegs, muss dort auch zur Arbeit erscheinen und bekomme sogar Geld vom blauen Hardware-Markt.

Wir haben ein Ladengeschäft - mehr für Abholer, aber auch dort haben wir Waren ausgestellt.
Bei uns im Froum gibt es im Zweifel auch einen Bilderthread über die Frima


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Atholon schrieb:


> Das liegt manchmal auch an der Fragestellung
> Hauptsache wir bekommen das Netzteil schnell wieder raus...aber da bin ich recht zuversichtlich
> Ich lese im übrigen so viele Namen jeden Tag - merken kann ich mir da kaum etwas.
> Außerdem bin auch ich noch ein Online-Zocker, der mit Nicknames eh meist besser was anfangen kann als mit Real-Namen


 
Ja die war vll etwas wirr 
Krieg ich zu dem Netzteil vll auch noch ein Bonbon???


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Kirsche oder Orange?


----------



## Maurer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Da ist der Drops dann ja bald gelutscht.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

caseking.de hat meinem CPU-Kühler ein Päckchen Gummibärchen beigelegt.


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

*memo an mich*
Einkauf anrufen, Süßigkeiten besorgen, Preise anheben, Midnightshopping löschen lassen, Lagerkollegen auf die Finger schaun, dass die die Süßigkeiten nciht alle selber essen /Erleigung am Montag
Memo edit: wenn sich jmd. beschwert, Softy die Schuld geben
*memo Ende*


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

 Memo 
Info Preise können so bleiben durch Süßigkeiten (vllt Schokolade dazu) bedient Ihr eure Junkies,
Umsatzsteigerung und günstigere Einkaufspreise...
und Softy bekommt durch den Tip Provision... 

Off
Varel welch schöner Ort bin immer wieder gerne dort, oder in Dangast,... muss mir euren Shop mal ansehen VorOrt oder im Forum...
Schlimmer als One kann er definitiv nicht sein. Das ist nämlich eine Bundeswehrkaserne...


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hier mal ein Bild aus der Weihnachtszeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IngloriousBen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Softy bekommt genug Provision durch seine Card Reader... :/


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Dankeschön, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich bei Mindfactory auf eine Surfseite gekommen bin früher (also zur Jahrtausendwende) Hätte ich damals das Bild gehabt
hätte ich mir auch merken können, dass man Mindfactory nicht mit K schreibt 
Sieht hübsch aus. Musst du da auch jeden Tag hin?

Edit schlag doch mal bei euch vor das ihr eine Firma in Osna oder Neuenkirchen-Vörden (Niedersachsenpark z.B.) gründet.
Hier gibt es wirklich nichts in der Richtung.
Nächste größere Währe Bochum Atelco bei DuW und Oldenburg Atelco (aber die wirst du ja kennen).
(Das ist auch der Grund warum ich zu Atelco gewechselt habe als Kunde weil ich shoppen gehen möchte und nicht 
im Inet bestellen, Persönliche Ansprechpartner, wobei das hier ist fast genauso gut)

Wäre eine gute Umfrage im Forum
Onlineeinkauf oder lieber im Laden gehen was wird bevorzugt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Atholon schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten stehts an unserem Service - manchmal in die falsche Richtung und manchmal in die richtige Richtung. Wichtig ist halt, dass man seine Fehler erkennt, ausbessert und in Erinnerung behält


 
Ihr wollt die Fehler in Erinnerung behalten?

Unterhaltung im MF Lager:
"Hey, den Fehler haben wir aber schon mal gemacht, schau auf die Liste"
"Ich weiß, aber die User sind daran gewöhnt und heute ich Freitag, ich hab keine Lust zu suchen, dann ist er eben nicht mehr da"
"Dann müssen wir das melden, damit im Shop ersichtlich wird, dass er nicht lieferbar ist"
"Er ist doch lieferbar, ich bin nur zu faul...."


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Dankeschön, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich  bei Mindfactory auf eine Surfseite gekommen bin früher (also zur  Jahrtausendwende) Hätte ich damals das Bild gehabt
> hätte ich mir auch merken können, dass man Mindfactory nicht mit K schreibt
> Sieht hübsch aus. Musst du da auch jeden Tag hin?
> 
> ...


 

Das ist keine Umfrage wert... bei Mindfactory shoppen natürlich..da kann man im Zweifel beides haben 

An sich macht es für einen Online-Handel keinen Sinn Fillialen zu eröffnen - da geht letztendlich der Preisvorteil flöten. Das habe auch andere schon festgestellt.

Und ja ich muss da (fast) jeden Tag hin 

@quantenslipstream

Dass du nicht die beste Meinung von usn hast, habe ich schon mitbekommen...dich kriegen wir auch noch


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ok du hast vllt recht, aber der Niedersachsenpark ja genau da wo Adidas baut (oder anfängt) und wo auch die Europaversandzentrale von
Peugeout, Citroen oder so ist. Da hat man eine Super Verkehrsanbindung. Atelco ist ja auch ein Online-Handel mit mehreren Fillialen.
Allerdings zahlt man in der Filliale 3% Aufpreis.


----------



## Atholon (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wenn wir anfangen Schuhe, Bekleidung oder Autoteile zu verkaufen, werden wir das vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen 
Wir leigen hier direkt an der Autobahn, die Waren haben uns noch alle erreicht ud auch Sattelschlepper und Co haben kein Problem hier anzuliefern. 
Die Anbindung wird auch immer besser, da wir ja nun auch den Jade-Weser-Port vor die Tür bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Atholon schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Dass du nicht die beste Meinung von usn hast, habe ich schon mitbekommen...dich kriegen wir auch noch


 
Ich bestelle da, wo ich meine Teile bekommen kann, also lieferbar sind und wo es preislich hinkommt. Ich bin da sehr flexibel.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Oh ja stimmt Jade Weser Port da habe ich was in der Nordwestzeitung gelesen.
Autobahn ist dann auch die A29 die ist ja auch immer schön frei und gut zu befahren.
Abgesehen von der kleinen Sprungschanze letzten (oder vorletzten) Sommer kurz hinter Varel.
Ich werde mir dann mal euren Schuppen Anschauen wenn ich da oben bin.

@Quantenslipstream vllt kommt ja mal eine PCGH-Mindfactory Aktion, alle Besteller aus dem Forum
bekomen eine Tüte Gummibärchen eingehüllt in Zewa Softys


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich hab vor n paar Tagen für >1000 Euro bestellt und es waren auch keine GUmmibären enthalten.
Dafür habe ich bei HWV nur die Crucial 64GB bestellt (war nicht mehr im Onlineshop bei MF zu finden!!)
und die legen glatt nen 10 Euro Zalando Gutschein und 10 Euro Praktiker Gutsxchein bei. 

Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich immer wieder zufrieden mit MF.

Gruß Letch


Ps. Krieg ich jetzt nachträüglich ne Packung zugesandt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Letch schrieb:


> und die legen glatt nen 10 Euro Zalando Gutschein und 10 Euro Praktiker Gutsxchein.


 
Sowas hatte ich noch nie gehabt.
Hatten die zufällig dein Facebook Account gesehen, wo du die alten Treter hast und das kaputten Stuhl?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Facebook ? Bei so nem Mainstream Sh.. mach ich nicht mit.
Wenn dann haben die meinen 15 Jahren alten ICQ Account durchgewühlt. 

Ps. Es war sogar noch ein exklusiv -Visitenkarten-Gutschein dabei ...

Gruß Letch

Ps. Jetzt muss ich mich wieder meinem neuen Rechner widmen. MF wurde ja schon gelobt von mir.
(Habe gerade erfolgreich mein Baby (Crucial auf 0009) upgedated. Und das ohne Softys HIlfe


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Letch schrieb:


> (Habe gerade erfolgreich mein Baby (Crucial auf 0009) upgedated. Und das ohne Softys HIlfe



Dafür schick ich Dir nen Keks (per Nachnahme)  Dann lass die Kiste mal rocken


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

3D Mark 11 hat mir gesagt das nichts rockt. 
Aber das gehört nicht hier hin sondern in mein Thread. 

Gruß letch.


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wenn ihr ne KFA² Anarchy kauft bekomme ich immer eine Tüte Gummibärchen, dankeschön 

@Atholon: legt anstatt der Gummibärchen lieber Condome bei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> @Atholon: legt anstatt der Gummibärchen lieber Condome bei!


 
Lieber ein paar Pr0n Magazine.


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ne viel besser Supernatural Staffeln!!!!!!!! 100€ erste Staffel, 200€ zweite und ab 500€ fünfte.....ab 1000€ alle


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

@letch hast du mal ein Link für deinen Threat zum gucken deiner Punkte


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Um was für Punkte geht es?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Um was für Punkte geht es?


 
Um Punkte für Spam... wenn man sich die letzten Posts hier anschaut...


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> @letch hast du mal ein Link für deinen Threat zum gucken deiner Punkte



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...leme/138486-vom-notebook-zum-gamer-pc-10.html


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Um Punkte für Spam... wenn man sich die letzten Posts hier anschaut...



Ich weiß jetzt wie du auf deine 50690 Beiträge gekommen bist ... 

Und TSCHÜSS!


----------



## Zwergentöter (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Das einzigste was mich bei MF stört ist, das andauernd dieses *Service Level Gold* im meine Einkaufskorp liegt.
Der Rest besonders die Preise sind TOP, um 0:00 Uhr werd ich bestellen (leider nicht alles Lieferbar) und dann gehts ans zusammenbauen.

So ich mach mir jetzt en paar Nudeln zu meiner Rolade (von meiner Mama abgestaubt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Dankeschön, wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich bei Mindfactory auf eine Surfseite gekommen bin früher (also zur Jahrtausendwende) Hätte ich damals das Bild gehabt
> hätte ich mir auch merken können, dass man Mindfactory nicht mit K schreibt
> Sieht hübsch aus. Musst du da auch jeden Tag hin?
> 
> ...



Atelco Oldenburg ist mittlerweile auch eher nur ein Kiosk ( Laden halbiert ) wo man nur das bekommt was die Masse kauft.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

@Dr. Bakterius
Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht aber es ist ja angenehm einfach mal shoppen gehen zu können.
Und in Osna gibt es ja nichts vergleichbares.
Eigentlich fehlt ein richtiger Moddingladen zum anfassen und testen.
z.B. Wie sieht der Abstrahlwinkel der LED Leiste wirklich aus,...
Man muss sich halt mit den Gegebenheiten zufriedengeben.

Hilft nur eins Essener Motorshow da gibts auch Licht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich lasse mir da ja auch alles was mich interessiert zur Ansicht herschicken


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ja auf die Idee hätte man kommen können, aber ich schau mir das einfach lieber im Laden an, direkte Vergleiche und entscheide mich dann...
Vllt Gewohnheitssache


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wenn man sich alles zuschicken lässt braucht man aber auch mehr Geld, da man alles vorher bezahlen muss.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich alles zuschicken lässt braucht man aber auch mehr Geld, da man alles vorher bezahlen muss.



..und Du bleibst auf den Versandkosten sitzen


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Außer man bestellt man bei mf nach 0 Uhr.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Hm. Wie oft macht Mindfactory das Spielchen wohl mit?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ich meinte damit in die Filiale schicken lassen, die 5 min zum fahren hab ich noch gerade über


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Dann sag das doch so, ansonste sorgst du für allgemeine Belustigung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Dann sag das doch so, ansonste sorgst du für allgemeine Belustigung.



Ich? Wie kommst du darauf. Ich bin hier nur zur Belustigung


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Doc, wo ist eigentlich Dein Passbild / Avatar schon wieder hin? 

In diesem Thread ist eh schon alles zu spät, was offtopic angeht


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

ach man kann diese Online-Shops durchaus ausreizen, wenn es darum geht etwas erstmal ansehen zu wollen, nicht umsonst gibts es die 14 Tage, nur sind die PC Komponenten immer eingepackt, anders als z.B. Schuhe und es sind keine Gebrauchsgegenstände in dem Sinn, also sollte man das doch lassen, bei PC Komponenten ist das doch Mist, lieebr in Media Markt oder PC Laden gehen und dort ansehen und dann im Internet bestellen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Softy schrieb:


> Doc, wo ist eigentlich Dein Passbild / Avatar schon wieder hin?
> 
> In diesem Thread ist eh schon alles zu spät, was offtopic angeht


 
Hat die Ausländerbehörde einkassiert

Naja mein Filialleiter macht den Service für mich gern, und wenn ich es nicht nehme steht wenigstens mal was anderes im Laden


----------



## Zwergentöter (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wusstet Ihr das *Mindfactory AG* = "V.I.B.U." GmbH = COMPULAND GmbH & Co. KG ist? 

3 Shops und ein und die selbe Adresse, die Preise sind aber nicht identisch


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ja, ich weiß sogar noch, dass Drivecity mit dazugehört. Man kauft ja gern mal beim "Spezialisten" ein.  (drivecity für Laufwerke, Vibuonline für Speicher etc.) Alles Marketing-Gags.

 Und dass hardwareversand.de, atelco und anobo.de zusammengehören.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Das war mir neu aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass Mindfactory günstiger war (in meiner Ausbildung) als unser "normaler" netto Einkaufspreis bei unseren Großhändler
und erschreckenderweise waren das schon bei MF die Verkaufspreise für Endkunden...


----------



## Gazelle (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Ja ist doch super


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Was gehört nochmal zu Alternate?
Ich weiß das irgend einer dahinter ist.


----------



## Atholon (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



Softy schrieb:


> Hm. Wie oft macht Mindfactory das Spielchen wohl mit?


 
Nciht soo lange


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Müsst ihr das vom Gesetz nicht?


----------



## Atholon (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Zurücknehmen? Ja!
Verkaufen? Nein!


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Verstehe.
Ansonsten würde ihr bestimmt Verluste machen.


----------



## Zwergentöter (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Verstehe.
> Ansonsten würde ihr bestimmt Verluste machen.



Wohl eher nicht, der Gesamtgewinn leidet ein wenig. Die Käufer überwiegen, die Kucker sind doch scho seltener.
Wobei ich natürlich nicht die Geschäftszahlen von MF kenne 

Wo wir beim Kaufen sind ...habe von 2-3 Stunden bei MF eingekauft und immer noch keine Ware bei mir angekommen 
Kaum wollte ich den i7 2600k kaufen, scho stieg der Preis von ca. 259,- auf 271,- des war nich nett


----------



## Onkeldieter (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Wo alle gerade hier dabei sind.

Also ich hatte ja auch einige Teile bei Mindfactory bestellt.Zum 1.Mal wohlgemerkt.

Es war alles verfügbar bis auf die CPU - bei der stand das die Ware voraussichtlich 2 Tage später ankommt.
Da hab ich mir gedacht.Ok ich muss eh noch überweisen passt dann ja.
So Geld war einen Tag später schon angekommen.Stand auch schon in meinem Bestellstatus.
Nur CPU Lieferzeit weitere 3 Tage nach hinten verschoben.
Naja 3 Tage was solls...
Paket wurde dann gesplittet und das Gehäuse wurde schon so geliefert.
Hab mir dann mal das Forum angeschaut und gesehen das sich anscheinend mehrere über das Problem mit der Lieferzeit beschweren.
Habe dann storniert und die Sachen bei uns in der Nähe gekauft was mich dann 25€ mehr gekostet hat.
Habe dann mal rein Interessehalber die Tage danach die Verfügbarkeit der CPU die ich bestellt hatte nachgeschaut.
Die voraussichtliche Verfügbarkeit wurde immer wieder nach hinte verschoben bis dann irgendwann mal "verfügbar" da stand....

Also meiner Ansicht nach kann ich an sich vom Service her und von den Preisen her nicht meckern.
Bei meinen Teilen war MF bei 90% der günstigste seriöse Anbieter.
Auch meine Stornierung ging reibungslos und mein Geld wurde mir auch umgehend wieder überwieen.Dickes ++

ABER:
Da ich laut Forum nicht der Einzige bin den das mit der Lieferzeit betraf seh ich hier auch ein Problem.
Ich meine klar der Zulieferer sagt zum Beispiel.Dann und dann kommt die Ware wahrscheinlich und MF gibt das dann auch so weiter.Dann kommt die Ware doch nicht oder so oder andre Schwierigkeiten - kann alles vorkommen.
Nur das sind doch alles Erfahrungswerte.Habe bisher immer woanders eingekauft - Alternate,vor langer Zeit mal FortKnoxx
Gerade bei Alternate war es so wenn etwas nicht verfügbar war stand dort ne Lieferzeit.Die war dann auch nich soo kurzfristig wie bei MF aber die Artikel waren danach da!!!
Heisst wenn ich da schaue:aha das dauert noch so lang - kann ich solange warten? Wenn nicht kauf ich das woanders.
Bei MF kommt das so rüber.Ach 2 Tage warten dann bestell ich alles hier die kann ich auch noch warten.
Damit holt man sich auch die Kunden.Nur ehrlich gesagt kauf ich dann lieber wo ich weiß wann es kommt und mich drauf einstellen kann oder hoffe das alles verfügbar ist.
Klar steht dort "voraussichtlich" aber muss ich da immer 10 Tage beirechnen oder länger?
Wie gesagt bei anderen Shops gibt es meist ne längere Zeit die dort steht ab wann es wieder verfügbar ist die dann stimmt und bei MF ne kurze Zeit die dauernt nach hinten geschoben wird.
Als Kunde wird man meiner Meinung nach trotz des "voraussichtlich" irgendwie veräppelt.

Fazit:
Preise und Service : ganz dickes +++++
Lieferangaben zu Artikeln die nicht vorrätig sind :---
Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach verbesserungsbedarf


----------



## Klutten (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Mindfactory, wie seht Ihr das?*

Da sich dieser Thread komplett vom ersten Anliegen des Threaderstellers gewendet hat und eine allgemeine Online-Shop-Diskussion, welche auch in anderen Threads schon zur Genüge geführt wird, gewendet hat, wird vorerst geschlossen.

Suchfunktion -> Onlineshops


----------

